# Working as an MUA?



## pinkvanilla (Mar 2, 2009)

I was going to post this in the Industry Discussion forum, but I thought it best to put it here because at the moment I'd rather Australia specific discussion.

I am planning on doing my course hopefully in August, I think I will be doing the Cert IV. I heard this is the minimum qualification you need to work in TV etc? I dont want to learn SPFX at the moment, so I thought the cert IV would be best atm. OR I was thinking of doing the Cert II at a school or TAFE, then after I get some experience in bridal and photography, do my Cert IV after a couple of years?

After I finish my course, I was thinking of going into Freelance straight away. Is this a viable option? Or should I at least look for part time work somewhere while building my freelance work?

Of course, money doesn't really matter too much as I will be just excited to do something I love, but I'd still like to know what the money is like? On average, how much would an MUA earn doing freelance work?

I'd just really like any info or advice MUAs could give me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks muchly!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Excellent Thread Pink! I was wondering this myself and wanted an Aussie POV on it. I'd love to hear Lara's take on it all?? I'm in the same boat as you Pink, I'm doing my Cert II now and then will go out and get some experience and then next year hopefully do my Cert IV. Was even thinking about doing an airbrush course this year but don't know if there is enough demand for it?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah it would be good to hear Lara's thoughts!

I think there is definitely a demand for airbrush. I had my wedding last year and the MUA I used specialised in airbrush, and I know alot of other brides are considering it for their day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much longer do you have of your Cert II left? What are you going to do when you finish?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I finish at the end of next month and it's really great and I'm learning lots of great techniques etc.

I'll do freelance on the side, allot of TFP where ever I can to get up a portfolio and pick up whatever is on offer, the more experience I get the better. Once I've really found my feet and when the econmy picks up (which could be a while from now) I'll go full time. I'm not getting my expectations up with the work I'll get, I'm aware how competitive this industry is so I'm just going to do my best, get whatever jobs I can and work on my craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about you? Any ideas where you want to go with makeup?


----------



## lara (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you want a supportive answer or do you want hard honesty?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know now prob isn't the best time to get into makeup but I'm already in the course so I may as well get what I can and keep it on the side. It's still a creative outlet from my very boring desk job, so its nice to be passionate about something again which I haven't been for a while, even if it doesn't give me much (or any) income.

Would love you're honest input Lara


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah I agree, would love an honest imput Lara


----------



## lara (Mar 5, 2009)

Practical answer: work at a make-up counter for at least eight months and then decide whether or not to commit to training after that. Brush-to-face experience is invaluable and you quickly develop a very good list of contacts if you work for a good company. There's also the benefit of customers frequently hiring you on a private basis for wedding and party work.
There's a vast chasm between 'I want to be a MUA' and 'I _am _a successful MUA'. Get some experience before you commit to the time and expense of a course, if only to save money for your kit and/or realise whether you have a talent for make-up at all.

As for the money, the price structure has fallen apart due to so many people competing for the same jobs and undercutting each other price-wise. The last few weddings I've seen priced were something ridiculous like $55 for the bride and $45 for the wedding party, or cheap package deals like $200 for hair and make-up for the entire wedding part. Wedding artists used to make really good money but you can't make a living out of it any more.
Professional rates have also dropped considerably. I have a narrow specialisation that few people do and my rates reflect that, but the heydays of having $900-1700 day rates for non-agency work are gone forever. I recently lowered my rates considerably to land a good job (I took $250 off my day rate, quite a big reduction) and was still undercut by someone who said they'd do the entire thing for $500 and product. There's no way I can compete against that kind of whoring, not without damaging my rate structure irrevocably.

I'm not being negative, just realistic. The success rate in this industry (by success I'm using a measure of 'regularly gets paid jobs', be that local weddings or large scale professional work) is approximately 1%. There are an awful lot of people out there with expensive diplomas and certificates that have only translated into them being able to do their own make-up better, and a large amount of people who undersell themselves and do nothing but free work in the hope that it will get them somewhere.

Anyway. Realistically if I was starting out as a make-up artist now I would crash and burn; I was lucky to catch the last big wave before the industry started to crumple. I love being a make-up artist but I hate the abysmal state of affairs in Australia.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Lara!

I'd always appreciate an honest opinion rather than a sunshine and cup cakes one.

Thankfully I'm not doing a massive course and am realistic that being a full time successful MUA is many years away but is a goal I aim for in the long run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me it's more about being able to do something outside what I do now that's fun, creative and challenging.

May I ask what is you specialise in? It sounds very cool and intriguing... It is so sad the way the whole world economy is heading isn't it. No matter where you are or work it's hitting us all in one way or another


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the insight Lara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely puts things into perspective!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a question for you lara. You suggest that someone who aspires to eventually be an MUA should work at a make up counter before investing in a course, however doesn't one need to have qualifications before being able to work at a make up counter and actually apply make up on customers?

I'm just a little confused! Do you suggest to do the minimum (education-wise), so that you qualify for a job, see if you like it (for at least 8 months as you said), and then invest in a more expensive course?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ oh, good point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried to get a job with Myer at a cosmetics counter, but they didn't take me as I didn't have a qualification.


----------



## lara (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I have a question for you lara. You suggest that someone who aspires to eventually be an MUA should work at a make up counter before investing in a course, however doesn't one need to have qualifications before being able to work at a make up counter and actually apply make up on customers?_

 
Not all counters require trade certification.  Some do, but most don't.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

Could you by any chance name some that don't? Personally I'd love a part time job at a make up counter somewhere, but I am not looking for a career in that field, I just think it would be a fun part time job!


----------



## I <3 MakeUp (Mar 6, 2009)

I finished my Cert IV in December and need to get off my butt and get more experience and work.

I applied for Myer, David Jones and MAC, yet didn't even get an interview :-(


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My housemate completed the Napoleon course a few years ago and works as a pharmacy cosmetician, however she can't get a job at a proper make up counter coz they don't take fulltimers except as managers. It's certainly a very tough industry!


----------



## I <3 MakeUp (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Aww I'm sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My housemate completed the Napoleon course a few years ago and works as a pharmacy cosmetician, however she can't get a job at a proper make up counter coz they don't take fulltimers except as managers. It's certainly a very tough industry!_

 
hehe, thanks.

well, i only applied online for all of them and i'm not tooo upset cos i doubt they even read all the applications.

yeah, i was wondering if they ever employ full-timers, cos all the ads I've ever seen for brands under the Estee Lauder banner have been casual or part-time except for management roles.

the one thing i'm finding hard is working full time in a normal mon-fri job and fitting in makeup stuff.

i'm going to try and do some bridal stuff, i think.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah that's the thing.. I used to push my housemate to apply for those kinds of jobs coz it's what she wants to do, and so she applied for heaps and discovered that a full time job is one in a million unless you're a manager.. and apparently they let people go often if they don't hit sales targets and stuff. She can't afford not to work full time so she can't leave her current job, its pretty sucky.

Goodluck with your bridal stuff!


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 7, 2009)

I was convinced I wanted to be a MUA, and so I studied with a makeup college and did workshops etc, but honestly I found it a lot different to what I expected.
I'd happily done my friend's and family's makeup for years, but actually working on customers was a whole different ball game. They aren't all nice and as forgiving as people you know. They can be rude and some expect miracles even from a student MUA.
I only had a tiny taste of what working with customers would be like, and while some were lovely, I found it too hard dealing with the negative ones. It could just be me personally, but I found it very stressful.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for this interesting thread discussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to do a Cert II in July this year with the intention of doing bridal/occasion makeup work on a part time basis afterwards (in addition to my fulltime job). I've never considered being a MUA fulltime - competition is high in creative industries, so one needs to be realistic I guess. Positive and optimistic, but realistic as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The problem is, how does someone know whether they have talent if they don't invest in some training to reach their potential??? It's a catch-22.
Lara you raised a very important point - some people spend big on training and then come out of it realising that they don't have the natural ability to do it _well, _and the only benefit of the course is that they can do their own makeup well. Then there's the X-Factor - a MUA has to have confidence in their ability and be able to listen to what their client wants, or else it'll just end in tears and/or tantrums.

Hmm... definitely food for thought. Worse case scenario - I have an expensive hobby. heheh. Oh wait, I have that already!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ Ali - I've seen your artwork before, you definately have artistic talent which I'm sure will translate into makeup!


----------



## I <3 MakeUp (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Thanks for this interesting thread discussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am going to do a Cert II in July this year with the intention of doing bridal/occasion makeup work on a part time basis afterwards (in addition to my fulltime job). I've never considered being a MUA fulltime - competition is high in creative industries, so one needs to be realistic I guess. Positive and optimistic, but realistic as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The problem is, how does someone know whether they have talent if they don't invest in some training to reach their potential??? It's a catch-22.
Lara you raised a very important point - some people spend big on training and then come out of it realising that they don't have the natural ability to do it well, and the only benefit of the course is that they can do their own makeup well. Then there's the X-Factor - a MUA has to have confidence in their ability and be able to listen to what their client wants, or else it'll just end in tears and/or tantrums.

Hmm... definitely food for thought. Worse case scenario - I have an expensive hobby. heheh. Oh wait, I have that already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd already done a Cert II back in 2000 prior to doing my Cert IV last year, but I was still majorly scared that I would be crap (I hadn't done anything with the Cert II).

Before I put down my deposit for the course, I actually did makeup on family/friends to see whether I thought I had some potential to do well in the course, and they loved what i did, and i thought it wasn't too bad - so i just went for it!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Ali - I've seen your artwork before, you definately have artistic talent which I'm sure will translate into makeup!_

 
Thanks cookie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I specialise in a different medium... 
- "pen to paper" is a completely different ball game to "makeup to face"! heheh

Hopefully it translates tho... dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I <3 MakeUp - *yep, I'm just going to go for it too! Worse case scenario, I come out of it knowing how to make myself look better! heheh


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

There are definitely some good points being raised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much of it is natural ability though? I'm not much of an artist when it comes to pen and paper, but I love playing with makeup, and learning about it. Surely alot of it is learning about technique and practice makes perfect, yeah?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't draw at all really, stick figures are about as good as I get! But, I'm really finding my feet with makeup. It's definately a challenge putting makeup on other peoples faces but with continued practice it's all taking shape and getting better and better.

I say bugger it, if it's something you want then go for it. If some of the biggest names in the industry or any industry for that matter didn't just have a crack then they wouldn't have been where they are now. What's the worst that can happen? You'll have a big makeup collection that cost heaps?? Um we're already headed that way anyway!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_There are definitely some good points being raised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much of it is natural ability though? I'm not much of an artist when it comes to pen and paper, but I love playing with makeup, and learning about it. Surely alot of it is learning about technique and practice makes perfect, yeah? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I don't think that being good at art necessarily makes you a good MUA - there's so much to learn in terms of the actual makeup as a medium not to mention the "canvas" - the face! (different skin textures and colours, blemishes, age of the person, the list goes on!) The prospect of matching a foundation on someone scares the absolute crap out of me.

Practice does make perfect I think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And passion goes a long way too.

Like I said, if I just come out of the course with a better understanding of products and application (and not to mention a kick-arse kit) - then I'm happy.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I've definitely got the passion for it!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 24, 2009)

THANK YOU PINK VANILLA!!! I've been trawling the threads for months to find this topic and at last!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a UK girl myself so I can't relate 100% to the Australian POV but I don't think there's a huge difference globally! I certainly am aware that the economic climate isn't in a very good state _to say the least_ and that the effects of it will linger for a good two to three years...

I first began my makeup encounter by helping a friend out on weddings a while ago after she saw my makeover photos when I did my sister's makeup. Her training is the only form of training I've received so far apart from my self-taught techniques. Every time I do a someone's makeup I get a real buzz and that's when I figured that I should give it a go. 

I'm currently saving for a course that I've been keen on taking for _months_ now. I visited the academy where it's held the other week and I fell in love with the place! There was a real buzz, the course content is great for what I want to get into, the hands-on help is great, you get access to fantastic pro products and you even get your very own professional brush kit to keep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tutors there were very helpful and one of them told me you need a combination of the right attitude, enthusiasm and passion - you don't have to be technically excellent at first, that can come with time. Eventually though, if you have the first three, the technique will come with time and practice!

I wasn't great at art at school, I only really liked drawing faces which has made me panic from time to time about the whole makeup route. But for as long as I can remember I've had a real passion for fashion and makeup and I am so in love with the colours, techniques, textures and effects etc. that you can create - especially avant garde makeup! I'd love to do makeup for editorial pieces and music videos - those are my dream paths.

Like Lara says, counter experience is something I keep hearing everywhere I go - even the tutor at the academy said it's one of the ways of getting your foot in the door. But without the training I don't feel comfortable applying and right now practically everywhere has a recruitment freeze - Clarins, Bobbi Brown etc. I had a friend who was looking so I found out from her. And I hear MAC has one right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thing is this is my dream. I've never felt so passionate about anything other than this. My friends say they see it, my bf says the same - that they see my face light up when I talk about it! 
I don't want to get to 50 and realise I never gave it a go... It's a pretty scary prospect though - I work in an office job right now and whilst it's not the most boring of office jobs out there, it doesn't get me excited enough! For me personally, when a job is something that you have to spend a lot of time doing for most of your life, it's important that I enjoy it. 

My office job pays well though and I'm really not obsessed with money, I just want enough money to get me by without feeling like I have to live off bread forever LOL. But I hear counter pay isn't very good (am I wrong?!) - I don't wanna put my bf and I in jeopardy - we have rent and bills to pay and I don't wanna be in a position where I can't pay those! 

So (and maybe Lara you can help?) my main question is now (and I apologise if this seems personal, it's not, I'm just assessing my route of how to make a living without getting into bankruptcy LOL!): Do/did any of you start out at a counter with your own house to pay rent for/mortgage and bills to pay rather than living with the parents and did you manage/are you managing to live okay??

TIA x


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 24, 2009)

allthatgl1tt3rs

I won't sugarcoat it for you - I'm struggling. I did my Cert II in Make-Up Services almost a year ago, a few weeks after I had completed it I got a job at one of the Dior counters (part-time) in a department store.  I signed on for 17hrs a week, with top up, and possibly going up to 20 (which was what I really wanted).  

Now I'm down to 15hrs a week (and they make you feel like your lucky to get that!) and significantly reduced top-up hrs (only 3 or 4 times a yr - including Christmas). Two hrs a week might not sound like much, but believe me when the pay rate is that low, and you don't have many hours to start with, it certainly does! The pay rate is embarrassing and insulting to say the least, there is commission if we make target each month, but they are near impossible, and it isn't that much anyway. Oh, and I just found out today, we are no longer being paid for training! 

And in the end - its not really about make-up, I've done 4 actual appointments in the whole time I've been there. Dior's focus is moving more and more towards anti-aging skincare (and who is going to take advice on that from a 21yo?!). Overall, Dior's business is about 45% make-up. My figures are about 85% make-up, and believe me they are constantly asking why I dont sell more skincare! Plus the department store is always down your throat - i.e open more of our credit cards, your also looking after Guerlain, Clarins and Ella Bache today, keep an eye on fragrances today, etc etc. (FYI Im paid 50% by Dior, 50% by the department store).

I think I would much prefer to work for a "make-up" brand, i.e. not designer, more like Bobbi Brown or MAC. Better yet a stand alone store!

Just my 2 cents - sorry if I sound a little bitter had the WORST day today


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 24, 2009)

hey allthatgl1tt3rs - I'm in a very similiar situation to you, in the sense that I'm in a decent office job but perhaps not getting quite the desired fulfilment I guess (creative-wise - I'm in HR which isn't _overly _creative). Money isn't the be all and end all to me, but I know that realistically there are things I want to do in the next 3 years (prior to having a family) like doing my cert II in July this year and going overseas a couple of times (not to mention pay bills and a mortgage) - and all of this requires money to do so. So I've accepted the fact that I am going to have to build up a freelance business in addition to working fulltime with my office job. Impossible? I don't think so, but this approach will definitely take more time. I think the key is to not have expectations that it is going to happen overnight. Best to stay positive, get as much experience as possible - whether it be unpaid or paid. And just enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allthatgl1tt3rs, perhaps you could do your training part time (like me) and retain your office job, and if after training you find that you are gaining regular work, then you could decide to make the transition to fulltime makeup artistry? The only problem with keeping our current jobs is that it will be difficult to gain counter experience I guess.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 24, 2009)

allthatgl1tt3rs - I'm basically doing what catsmeow is talking about. I'm almost finished my cert II and am putting together a freelance business. I explored the idea of the counters but I don't want to leave my full time wage yet, financially it wouldn't be wise at the moment. I also acknowledge the current economic climate will make it difficult to get allot of business but I was already booked to do my course a while ago so I wasn't going to pull out.

My plan ATM is to continue full time office work for now and freelance in my spare time. I think I'm going to get in as much pro bono experience as I can and build on my technique. Hopefully when the economy is back on track I'll have a fair amount of practice under my belt and a decent portfolio to be able to go full time as a MUA. 

I think if I left my job and tried to work on a counter the pay cut would be pretty hard to adjust with and like you said, the counters aren't hiring right now. I think freelance is a good way to go to start but be realistic that there isn't much work to be had and you would probably do more free work than paid just to build you skills and experience.

One other thing, when you sign up for your course don't just budget for the course itself and brushes, there is a ton more stuff you'll need and you'll need it all pretty much straight away. My course cost X amount but I've probably spent another $1500 in addition to it for other items I needed. Some of the stuff I already had but in the interests of hygiene I had to go and buy brand new as a separate for my kit.

Hope this is useful!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 25, 2009)

You guys are awesome, thank you for being so open! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going with what Boudoirbabe is saying it saddens me to hear of the struggles a lot of MAs are encountering, especially when starting out. It's a harsh reality that I think I'm having to swallow like a bitter pill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the tutor (who's granted very much an active, current and very successful MA in the industry) did sugarcoat it for me a little. Of course she'll say it's just a case of getting out there - it's not in the academy's interest to put me off or I won't sign up!!! So she won't tell me it's all about doing a lot of work for free at first (and I'm reading more and more that expecting to turn a profit as a freelance MUA in the first two years is nigh on impossible!)

As you say, CatsMeow - it's going to take time. I've always been a little impatient with these things ever since I was a little girl. I like to see results fast, whether that be in terms of progress/picking up a new skill/honing an old one, etc. I can often get upset if something I'm doing isn't achieving the results I want straight away whether it comes to makeup/Photoshop or photography - all of which I like to combine together! I need to calm down and take things at their own pace I think - there's a lot to be said for trial and error!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you're right rockin26 - taking such a huge pay cut would be an awkward adjustment to make especially as I'm adjusted to what I'm on now. In my area the cost of living certainly isn't cheap! Having spoken to a lot of counter girls I've found that most of them live with their parents. So it's a totally different kettle of fish for them.

Thanks for the pointers - I've been putting together the figures and YES! I did think the other day - I need to add in the kit money too for starting up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hew: As part of my course you get taken on a shopping trip to the local suppliers and it'd be great to be able to fork out then and there so I can be prepared right from the get-go


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm this has been something I've been thinking about too. I'd love to get into the cosmetics industry, though freelancing isn't something I'm aiming for at the moment. 
I wouldn't mind working for a counter to get up some experience but I'd have no idea what they'd expect. Do places hire based on talent/creativiness?
I'm a really fast learner with natural creative flare and the desire to learn. I'm just worried that nobody would hire me because I don't have any experience in retail. I've worked in hospitality and through that I've had a fair bit of customer service experience but I'm only 21 and spent most of my life at school. Prior to working I was at uni for 2.5yrs studying science lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Hmmm this has been something I've been thinking about too. I'd love to get into the cosmetics industry, though freelancing isn't something I'm aiming for at the moment. 
I wouldn't mind working for a counter to get up some experience but I'd have no idea what they'd expect. Do places hire based on talent/creativiness?
I'm a really fast learner with natural creative flare and the desire to learn. I'm just worried that nobody would hire me because I don't have any experience in retail. I've worked in hospitality and through that I've had a fair bit of customer service experience but I'm only 21 and spent most of my life at school. Prior to working I was at uni for 2.5yrs studying science lol._

 
I think some counters don't need you to have a qualification but not having retail experience may not work in your favour, it's a bit different to hospitality in the sense that you have to be able to sell. 

How about doing a course? All you'd need is a Cert II in Makeup Services and that would give you some experience and would look good on a resume. Not all counters require this but it'll at least give you a better understanding of makeup.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 16, 2009)

I know that at Myer and Dj's if you dont have some type of beauty experience (either retail or training) they wont consider you.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, after lots of thinking and doing a small makeup course, I am in the process of going freelance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I still have my permanent job, so at the moment it will only be part time to see how it goes. But if all goes well then that would be perfect! Ideally I'd love to quit my current job and just do this, but at least having money coming in will let me stock my kit up enough and put myself out there.

I am still aiming to do my diploma, hopefully next year but I think 2011 is more realistic.

Thank you to everyone who responded in this thread, it really did give me food for thought


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done pinkvanilla! It's always great to see someone following their dreams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just out of interest, how much do you freelancers charge to do someone's mu? not bridal just for a night out. There's some girls at work that are thinking of getting theirs done and I want to give them a ball park figure.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 3, 2009)

Great question LL, I'd also like to know as I'm trying to figure out my prices at the moment.


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I know that at Myer and Dj's if you dont have some type of beauty experience (either retail or training) they wont consider you._

 
I'm studying makeup and they won't consider me. I even had an interview with Modelco and aced it- the lady from Modelco said that all I had to do was have a chat with the manager at DJ's and then get started. The call that she assured me I would "definitely" get never came. I rang and rang for WEEKS and when I finally got through to the manager, she said she hired someone else WEEKS ago and that David Jones conducted their OWN interviews- so what was the point of Modelco interviewing me?  I just really hate DJ's now as I was working there before that and they really messed me around (and my friend too) and broke all of their promises. Sorry for the rant. I was going to try at Inglot but they acted weird when I spoke to them about applying. In the meantime I got a job at Diva (the jewellery shop) and although it's not in makeup, I LOVE it there. I still want to do makeup, but on my own terms.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm metal_romantic that's really strange and unfortunate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry to hear that you had that happen to you. I have an interview to work at DJs over Christmas as a casual, so I hope that turns out ok. However, I do know a girl who got hired for the Modelco counter down here with nothing but retail experience, that was through DJs, so maybe they're not as make-up-centric as the other counters? It seems ridiculous that they interviewed you though if DJs is the one that does the hiring. Ugh!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 4, 2009)

As a freelancer I charge $80 per face regardless of what it's for. Some MUA's charge more for the bride, less at trials etc I just see it as being the same amount of work regardless. I only charge a travel fee if I have to go really far from home like over 30klms each way.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 4, 2009)

My mum got her make up done for my brother's wedding, but it wasn't "bridal make up" and it cost $70


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

I had some girls come into work yesterday, they had their mu done at inglot for $80 and OMG... Terrible. It wasn't even blended!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

That sucks! Though I know for a fact Inglot has in the past hired girls with no experience/no courses/etc. So that might be why..


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ what wasn't blended? The foundation or the eye makeup?


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

That's just slack! I spend ages blending especially foundation and make them go into different lights just so I can check it's all even.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

I meant their e/s, didn't go close enough to check out the foundation. One girl had bright yellow on the inner 1/3 and basically just black on the outer 2/3 and high above the crease, which wasn't blended out much at all. The other had the same look but bright teal/blue instead.

They however, were pretty stoked with it, one girl said it was the best make over she'd had seeing as she'd been to MAC and napoleon before.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_
They however, were pretty stoked with it, one girl said it was the best make over she'd had seeing as she'd been to MAC and napoleon before._

 
Well, guess as long as they were happy, that's all it counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just like with my jewellery creations.. My peers would look at my stuff and pick out everything, whereas my customers don't care as long as the colour/design is pretty.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

True, that's what I was thinking too.. whilst making a mental note never to go for a makeover at Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least without a clean 217 in my pocket! LOL!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't say I've ever heard of a good makeover at Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to try some of their products though!

I sorted out my prices last night, and I was thinking of charging $50 for the bride - now I'm reading this thread I', thinking that might be too little? Maybe $60? I don't want to charge too much since I'm starting out, but...


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_True, that's what I was thinking too.. whilst making a mental note never to go for a makeover at Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least without a clean 217 in my pocket! LOL!_

 
Haha.. I just had a mental picture of you pulling out your brush and start showing girls how it is done, 'that's no how you do it'..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

he he he.. or I could do the croc dundee.. "That's not a brush.. THIS is a brush!"


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ But then those Inglot girls will say, `MAC brushes and Inglot brushes are made at the same factory...'


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 5, 2009)

They do say it haha! And Bobbi Brown! Actually I have an Inglot blending brush that I can't find a dupe of in MAC and I can't let go of it haha


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_he he he.. or I could do the croc dundee.. "That's not a brush.. THIS is a brush!"_


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Can't say I've ever heard of a good makeover at Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to try some of their products though!

I sorted out my prices last night, and I was thinking of charging *$50 for the bride* - now I'm reading this thread I', thinking that might be too little? Maybe $60? I don't want to charge too much since I'm starting out, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is definitely not enough! You want to charge AT LEAST $85 for the bride.

You are right, you don't want to charge too much because you are just starting out, but you don't want to undercut the industry prices either.

Have a look at some artists websites in your area and see what they are charging, that will help


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ Agreed, $60 is too low by industry standards but like BB says check your area and see what other MUA's are charging. I live in the west in a nice suburb but there are allot of lower income suburbs out here too so $80 is high for some and I've heard of some MUA's charging $40 which peevs me. If I lived in the east I'd be charging up around the $100 mark so area does play a role in your price list.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

My sister got married about 5 years ago and we paid $70 a face for the (terrible) bridal makeup from a girl just starting out in the outer eastern suburbs. 

$50 is definitely selling yourself short, and from a client's perspective she'd probably be wondering why it was so cheap you know?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_and from a client's perspective she'd probably be wondering why it was so cheap you know?_

 
I thought the same thing last night. So I bumped it up to $60, but I think I may put that up to about $70 now. I've had a look around and going rate for Brisbane seems to be $70-85 (or $90 for airbrushing but I'm not up to that yet!).


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_ but you don't want to undercut the industry prices either._

 
Yeah that is true! 

Thanks for the suggestions and help girls, it is helping so much!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Can't say I've ever heard of a good makeover at Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I had one a long time ago which was done very well (nicely blended etc.)... but she did the eyeshadow in a way that would suit HER eye shape- not mine. She was also REALLY pushy and when I said I wanted to look around the shop before choosing what I wanted to buy she followed me and looked over my shoulder the WHOLE time giving her commentary. Ugh.


----------

